

Sam Altman “The days are long..” Slack notifier - seanarnold
https://github.com/seanarnold/sam_altman_quotes

======
seanarnold
I created a quick Rails app after Sam Altman posted his "The days are long but
the decades are short" blog to send one of this 32 quotes to a Slack channel,
everyday.

If you haven't checked out the blog have a look here:
[http://blog.samaltman.com/the-days-are-long-but-the-
decades-...](http://blog.samaltman.com/the-days-are-long-but-the-decades-are-
short)

Sam's blog really hit home to me on a number of points, so I decided that I
wanted to be reminded of what he said in a regular fashion. I set up a cron
job to notify our Slack channel every day at 9:30am just as my work day was
about to begin.

I've found it really useful to continue to be reminded about these. Hopefully
some of you will find this useful too :)

